
SXSW: Is Twitter the next Napster? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/100843/sxsw-is-twitter-next-napster
======
Confusion
Napster failed because it was closed down, as it was found to engage in
illegal activities. So: no, Twitter is not the next Napster. Comparing Napster
and Twitter is like comparing a tree to pair of scissors. I'm sure you can
find some analogy between the two, but that doesn't make them related.

